# up for a ride?



## cookie32 (30 Jan 2015)

Meeting up with another rider this Sunday morning, I know its short notice but anyone who want to join us is welcome to.
Rally point:
*Bury Road Filling Station*
Bury Road
Kentford
Newmarket CB8 7PZ

Sunday morning at 0800. 20 to 30 miles planned to a pub or café still TBD. Its a definite go barring rain or snow Sunday morning.


----------



## CopperBrompton (31 Jan 2015)

A definite go bar the two most likely forms of weather, then ...


----------



## cookie32 (31 Jan 2015)

Very deductive...


----------



## neil earley (31 Jan 2015)

Wish I was closer, could do with a ride out as its windy and hailstones here in Swansea, enjoy your day.


----------



## cookie32 (10 Feb 2015)

Looks like we're off for another ride this weekend. Same as before any ones welcome to join us. 

Rally point:
8 Chiswick Avenue, Mildenhall, Bury St. Edmunds IP28 7AY
Sunday 0800 showtime
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid= ... gifGUoGdTE

We'll be riding to Ely Cathedral then back to starting point. Hope to see you there.


----------



## neil earley (16 Feb 2015)

HOW DID THERIDE GO SOME PICS OR A VIDEO would be soo nice please.


----------



## cookie32 (16 Feb 2015)

Brilliant, I even managed to fall across some railway tracks, it's in the video. Enjoy the laugh, lol












Near Ely Cathedral



__ cookie32
__ 16 Feb 2015


















Ely Cathedral



__ cookie32
__ 16 Feb 2015


















starting point, Angels Cafe, MIldenhall



__ cookie32
__ 16 Feb 2015


















my ride



__ cookie32
__ 16 Feb 2015







View: http://youtu.be/3RPddwynhRs


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2015)

You were so unlucky, you almost made it 

What recumbent are you riding?


----------



## cookie32 (16 Feb 2015)

Story of my life. I'm on a homebuilt Atomic Zombie Tomahawk. My co-rider is on the trike it's a Performer JC-90


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2015)

2 3 4 observations:

rear tyre caught in rail track 
was I the only one holding his breath as you came back over the tracks ? 
steepest 'hill' was over the railway lines 
nice day 
Thanks for posting


----------



## neil earley (17 Feb 2015)

Nice ride out enjoyed you video very much.


----------



## BlackPanther (22 Feb 2015)

cookie32 said:


> Its a definite go barring rain or snow Sunday morning.



Why, have you got one of those bents made of sugar and salt? My Trice is aluminium and does not dissolve in the rain!


----------



## cookie32 (5 Mar 2015)

Off for another ride, feel free to join us.
RALLY POINT:
*Bury Road Filling Station*
Bury Road
Kentford
Newmarket CB8 7PZ
We'll be meeting at Sunday 0800. the planned route is to Abbey Gardens in Bury St. Edmunds, but its always up for discussion. Hope to see you there.


----------



## jayjay (5 Mar 2015)

Some familiar scenery in that Ely report  and video:


----------



## cookie32 (8 Mar 2015)

Another great Sunday ride. Someone even took me up on my invite drove 2 hours from Northampton to ride with Jon and I today. I managed to fall over again it on the video at about 3 minutes 5, yay me lol.


----------



## cookie32 (9 Mar 2015)

Okay so I've been asked to lead this ride to Bury St. Edmunds again on the 22nd of March. Happy to do so, and hoping for a big turn out. Again its and open invitation to all who want to join us. We're looking at a 0900 rollout time for those of you traveling in for the ride. The link I've provided is for the starting point to Abbey Gardens in Bury St. Edmund. We'll be looking to have tea or coffee in Bury along with a light snack or meal before returning. The route back will be reversed unless a change is agreed to. There will be more than one of us familiar with the route so we are able to support a fast and slow group if need be. I imagine we'll all be in it for the take it as it comes pace. Feel free to hit me up with any questuons.


RECAP RIDE OUT 22ND MARCH @0930 FROM CB8 7PZ TO ABBEY GARDENS IN BSE. FOR THOSE OF YOU INTERESTED IN DOING THE 39 MILE RIDE CONTACT ME FOR STARTING TIME AND LOCATION.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid= ... V77aPPToHg


----------



## cookie32 (13 Mar 2015)

Ok, I'd planned on staging from my house but it looks like the turn outs more than I expected. Jubilee field is about a half mile from the house and has parking for as many as we need at no fee. Here's to postcode for the meeting point for us 40 milers. Just park down by the field because the upper part of the car park by Sainsbury has a time limit. I'll be there by 0840. I'm doing the map for the 40 milers as well this morning.



Recreation Way

Mildenhall

Bury Saint Edmunds, Suffolk IP28 7HG
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=z6oRe6P99rfo.kzFhxroG8NMQ


----------



## cookie32 (17 Mar 2015)

HOPING TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!


----------



## cookie32 (23 Mar 2015)

Another great Sunday ride in the books, here's what you missed.


----------



## cookie32 (7 Apr 2015)

Off for another Sunday adventure with two others so far. Feel free to join us if you can, the more the merrier
RALLY POINT:
Bury Road Filling Station
Bury Road
Kentford
Newmarket CB8 7PZ
We'll be meeting at *Sunday 0800*


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Apr 2015)

cookie32 said:


> View attachment 83478



I probably would have stopped and said hello to the dog


----------



## cookie32 (7 Apr 2015)

lol, oddly enough I did speak to the owners and the dog wasn't in the mood to talk.


----------



## cookie32 (12 Apr 2015)

Thanks Jon and David for another great Sunday ride. Good times and great company as usual. For those that couldn't join us here's what you missed.


----------



## jayjay (16 Apr 2015)

What video setting do you run the Virb on please, Will? Just looking for tips as I haven't used mine much yet.


----------



## cookie32 (16 Apr 2015)

jayjay said:


> What video setting do you run the Virb on please, Will? Just looking for tips as I haven't used mine much yet.



I normally run 720 economy on rides because the footage takes up so much space. Mainly because I edit the footage down to what I want after the ride. Which in 1080 four or 5 minutes will run you like 5 or 6 hundred megs, which isn't a lot in storage but a lifetime in upload time to sites like Youtube, and you can't post anything larger than 100mb to Facebook. I also use the interval setting on 1/2, 1, and 5 seconds just for a change now and again. I'm learning to make my own gauges and displays at the moment. The chooses are endless. I only have one gripe about the editing software and that is it does allow you to add photos. you can only add mp4 files to the editor.
Checkout my youtube page, I've got some interval videos and some straight chopped.

Oh, I was using the big off and on switch when I first started but the response time isn't as quick as I liked. Switched over to the camera being on and using the big thumb switch as more of a standby off and on button works much quicker, plus the gps is always correct. Instant record start with the big thumb button sometimes go on without gps data, at least until it picks up some satellites. Hardly the end of the world but it is the main reason I got the thing.
Hope that helps some, fell free to ask if you have anymore questions.


Will


----------



## jayjay (20 Apr 2015)

It does thanks - I have been finding out about the switch. I do like it, no mess start and stop even if you can't see the camera, but yes the initialisation is slow like that I think it is finding satellites from a standing start. I tried mounting on the Sprint front light mount but it vibrated too much, so will be looking to make a mount on the seat frame next. Goes Ok on the Giro handlebars though it shows up my wobbly steering 
Oh yes, Virb Edit will only run an older version on my (not old) pc, had to install version 2.0 !


----------



## cookie32 (20 Apr 2015)

I've only ever mounted mine on the handlebars, because your hands help to stabilize the fine vibration from the road. Then you only have worry about rocking while you pedal and hard jolts. Have you switched on the auto-stabilizer? I'm sure mine is always on. I like some of the bells and whistles on Virb edit software but I wish it was more all inclusive.(on about the picture thing again me). For a complete map of you'll your route you'll need to have your camera on standby at minimum. Did you now it store a fitness log of your ride as well? you have to use the goconnect software to pull it off your Virb. Its a bit annoying actually, because I would use it as a fitness tracker if it auto updated but it doesn't.


----------



## jayjay (20 Apr 2015)

Yes used the stabiliser mode, the camera movement on the front mount overwhelmed it, introducing an angry buzz into the video whenever the road surface got lumpy.


----------



## cookie32 (23 Apr 2015)

Looks like we're at it again this Sunday. That would be Hoarder, myself, and hopefully Davyboy. Looks like we may get a little wet so govern yourself accordingly. As always the more the merrier, please feel free to join us. If you have any questions just ask. I will be riding back to Mildenhall after we reach point B on the map which is another 6 miles. This will make the entire ride roughly 31miles if you return to Angels Café, 23 miles point A to B. I will happily see anyone back to Angels Café if they drive in for the ride.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=z6oRe6P99rfo.kdOgEl0avaWo

RALLY POINT:
Angels Cafe
8 Chiswick Avenue
Mildenhall
Bury St. Edmunds IP28 7AY
*@0800
*


----------



## cookie32 (27 Apr 2015)

Another Sunday ride in the books. Wasn't great weather but saying that we didn't get wet so I'd say we came out on top. We met up at Angels Café in Mildenhall, after some gadget talk we hit the road looking to lay came to a new underpass crossing the A11 in the name of Recumbent riders everywhere. Jon and I figured we were the first bent riders to use it based off the limited number in the area. In the process of claiming the underpass we found a lovely stretch of road we hadn't used before. Which will be going on the short list for our unplanned Imperial century ride. Brian showed us what his Evo K could really do on one of our climbs, it was very impressive. Our ride wasn't without calamity though, poor Brian had to adjust a chain tube and repair A flat. Had a fair few laughs from start to finish so I'd say a great ride. Thanks Hoarder and Brian.


----------



## Scoosh (27 Apr 2015)

Great video , thanks very much, really enjoyed it ! 

Looked a nice ride and I loved the Evo coming past !


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2015)

Great video.


----------



## cookie32 (7 May 2015)

We're off again. Route is being worked but meeting point and time are set. I would expect 30 to 40 miles for the route though. Soon as Jon gets a route sorted I'll post a map link. Feel free to contact me with any questions.

RALLY POINT:
Angels Cafe
8 Chiswick Avenue
Mildenhall
Bury St. Edmunds IP28 7AY
*Sunday @0800*


----------



## cookie32 (7 May 2015)

the route
https://goo.gl/maps/WmMsz


----------



## cookie32 (8 May 2015)

Packing a sandwich or some other life sustaining treat of your choosing may not be such a bad idea. I'm sure we might pass a place to stop and grab some tea and cake but nothing is planned so govern yourself accordingly.


----------



## davyboy (8 May 2015)

See you there.


----------



## cookie32 (11 May 2015)

Sunday group ride was excellent. We had Jon and Dave on Performers, Brian in his Evo-k and me bringing up the rear on the PDQ. 
41.45 miles out to Thetford forest and back to civilisation. Some of the route was uncharted territory for all of us but David. We even found 5 miles of newly laid blacktop, what a treat. I got a little excited in the video.
Jon hit his metric century, so congrats to him for checking that off the list.


----------



## cookie32 (15 May 2015)

Ok we're off again. Nice long looping route, starting in Ely to Cambridge and back to Ely. This ride will be on the 31st of May. If your in the area an up for a ride please feel free to join us the company is always welcome.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?hl=en&authuser=0&mid=z6oRe6P99rfo.kuJF-BD1RMng
Starting point will be:
Near to Price Bailey building
Ely Car Park (quite near Cathedral),
off Broad Street,
Post Code CB7 4GE

Time: 09:00am
Date: 31-May-15


----------



## Wobbly John (22 May 2015)

Any particular reason for using the A142 instead of NCN11 from Ely to Barway, And the A10 to get to Wilburton rather than via Witchford?


----------



## davyboy (22 May 2015)

Have you ridden the NC11 Cannot get a trike onto cycle path at Barway. As for the A10 you can ride it if you have a death wish.


----------



## cookie32 (22 May 2015)

If I'm being honest I copied the GPX file sent me by the route planner. I copied it to google maps as best I could, mainly because google maps is easily accessible by everyone. I assume the planner who has ridden with Davyboy and I before has experience with the route. If on the morning a safer/smarter route is chosen by the group I'm happy to go along. I'm sure the route planner would agree. I reckon he hasn't used all these roads before and a bit of experience is always appreciated.

Will


----------



## cookie32 (22 May 2015)

I'm off for an early ride tomorrow morning Davy, I can pass thru if you interested. I'd be passing thru your village around 0630.


----------



## Wobbly John (22 May 2015)

davyboy said:


> Have you ridden the NC11 Cannot get a trike onto cycle path at Barway.



Ridden it? I helped build it! 
I thought trikes would be able to limbo under the gate at Barway - maybe they've changed it since I last went along there.


----------



## Wobbly John (26 May 2015)

I checked NCN11, Ely to Barway today:

Nope, they haven't changed the limbo gate:





There is about a mile of the 'comedy off road', as in this photo on this section of NCN11 (the landowner wouldn't let Sustrans tarmac it).

The tarmaced section is also getting narrower, but should be wide enough for trikes:





There are also 4 cattle grids:




...but they also have a gate to bypass them.


----------



## cookie32 (29 May 2015)

Weather isn't looking great for Sunday but I'll be there. Just looking for a show of hands for anyone else that's going to be there Sunday?


----------



## davyboy (30 May 2015)

cookie32 said:


> Weather isn't looking great for Sunday but I'll be there. Just looking for a show of hands for anyone else that's going to be there Sunday?


Hi will not be riding bad neck again.Have a good ride David


----------



## Wobbly John (30 May 2015)

I'm planning to ride, but I'm not bothered if you want to wait for better weather. Marco Stefano from Yacf was also talking about riding. neither of us have done much recumbent milage recently though.


----------



## cookie32 (30 May 2015)

Hope to see you in the morning, we're in no rush tomorrow so don't let the recumbent leg rust put you off. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## cookie32 (1 Jun 2015)

I was worried no one was going to show up but to my surprise Brian was fixing a leak when I arrived.(He organised the ride so I expect him there) To my surprise Brian wasn't in his Evo-k. Turns out it had a unfortunate tussle with his carport. He was on a new Bacchetta Giro 700. We were joined shortly by John and Mark, turns out John had a slow leak as well. I didn't get my pre-ride video with the camera because we were repairing leaks.
John's leak would come back to haunt us about 5 miles into the ride. The patch job didn't fix the leak and he didn't have a spare tube so he choose to turn back home. Which was just after we had repaired Brian's second puncture/pinch. After that it was smooth sailing until we'd had a pint and recovered a bit in Cambridge. We came out to set off and Brian had another puncture, so after a short walk/ride to Halfords we were ready for the road again. The rest of the ride was uneventful except for the weather turning a bit worse on us. All in all a Sunday well spent, thanks for watching.


----------



## Tortoise (2 Jun 2015)

Enjoyed that, thanks. I would have liked to have joined you but my 'bent riding skills haven't yet developed enough to be safe in any kind of group! Interesting variety of bike types. I recognise the Bacchetta (Corsa?) and the Fuego, but not the other two.


----------



## cookie32 (2 Jun 2015)

You should have come anyway. Brian was breaking in his Corsa. He'd only done about 5 miles on it before Sunday. We had a Corsa, an M5 what model I'm not sure. I can fine out for you though? The Fuego and I was on PDQ.
There will be more rides so hopefully you'll feel up to joining us.

Will


----------



## Tortoise (5 Jun 2015)

Thanks, Will. I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## cookie32 (20 Jun 2015)

Here's the map for the ride on the 28th of June. I'm going to make the Show time 0900 unless anyone has reservations, if so I'm happy to push it back 10 or 1030. I've also added a beer stop at the Elveden Inn. Something to look forward to about 32km in. The total ride is 69km/43 miles and as usual the pace will be set by the slowest rider. We're out for a good time not a fast one. Davyboy and Brian have already informed me they're coming so hopefully some others can make it. As always the ride is open to anyone wanting to join us, please feel free to contact me with any questions.

Vitals
Showtime 0900 at 28 June at Angel's Café8 Chiswick Avenue Mildenhall Bury St. Edmunds IP28 7AY which will be open for a drink or a bite before we set off
approx. 32km ride to our beer stop, I'm pretty sure they don't start serving lunch until noon so packing a snack is advisable.
37km back to our starting point


http://www.elvedeninn.com/
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=z6oRe6P99rfo.kEoswV1WMu50&usp=sharing


----------



## cookie32 (25 Jun 2015)

Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day for a ride this Sunday, hope you can make it.


----------



## davyboy (27 Jun 2015)

See you there looks as if is going to be a nice day.Bet the wind still blows.


----------



## cookie32 (29 Jun 2015)

Well we pulled it off again. We set out thinking we may see a little drizzling, ha were we fooled. The rain was determined to have its way, but for some reason we had are fastest group ride to date, and I wager one of the funniest as well. I was joined by Dave on his Performer, Brian on his Bacchetta Giro, and Richard on his homebuilt AZ Warrior who drove in from Derbyshire (2hrs each way) I really appreciate that. Dave ended up doing over 65 miles, and Brian road over 80 before the day was over. Well done to both of them. I'm a bit disappointed in myself. I'll have to plan the next ride a bit further away from home so I can get in some extra miles. Thanks to the rain opening up as we stopped for our pint, one pint turned into 2. No complaints there, all in all a great time, hope you can make the next one.
I'm quite impressed with the spec of Richards (indeboat) Warrior. For the weight he got it moving quite well, well done Sir. Wish we would've seen a few more faces, but this won't be the last ride and the Mildenhall Rally will fast be upon us. Anyway I hope you enjoy the video, thanks again Rich, Dave, and Brian.

oh yeah please like and subscribe if you enjoy the videos on youtube, thanks.

Will


----------



## cookie32 (2 Jul 2015)

Ok, this is for the ride on the 11th July. We will be riding to Nowton then back into Bury St. Edmunds for breakfast. Breakfast will be at the Station Steakhouse and Bar.
http://www.stationsteakhouse.co.uk/
We will be setting off at 0700 (sorry for the early start but one rider has an appointment in Nowton so the best push if any will be to 0730)
Leaving from:
Bury Road Filling Station
Bury Rd
Kentford
Newmarket CB8 7PZ
The map may change a little after hoarder reviews the route but it should be pretty firm.
as always all are welcome to join and feel free to contact me with any questions.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid= ... sp=sharing

I'm still working on the map for the ride on the 19th which will be leaving from Ely, I'm still working on the to where?


----------



## cookie32 (6 Jul 2015)

Here's all the details for the 19th of Julys ride. We will be setting off from Ely. The meeting spot is a car park with free parking just below Ely Cathedral, it's the first link below. We'll be stopping at point B on the map for food and drink. It's the Bird in Hand Pub, which starts serving at noon on Sunday. I reckon we should arrive just about the time they open. We do have a second option which opens the same time but has a nice shaded seating area that's connected to the Lark River, which is Judes Ferry. I've added links for both below. I figured we could decide on the day. There is little climbing on this ride, just a lot of long flat Fen roads for the most part. Providing the winds stays down, it should be quite a nice jaunt. Hope to you see you there, as always all are welcome. As it stands there are 3 of us on the books for the ride. Feel free to contact me with any questions.
There is also an active ride for 11th so don't get your dates mixed up.


Vitals:
_*19 JULY
0930 SHOWTIME
ELY CAR PARK AT CB7 4AH
*_
Will

Forehill Car Park, Ely, Cambridgeshire CB7 4AH, UK
http://www.gkmeetandeat.co.uk/locations ... d-beck-row
http://www.judesferry.com/
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid= ... sp=sharing


----------



## cookie32 (12 Jul 2015)

Well that was a nice ride. Showed up at the rally point and Dave beat me there again. We waited for Jon to show up and he surprised us by showing up on the Lepus he has been restoring. He's done quite a good job bringing it back to life. The only regular missing was Brian, he had other entanglements. No guest riders this week.
We headed for Nowton to cheer on Jons daughter in a 5k run she was doing. She was nice enough to relieve us of any cheering duties so we could have a hot drink and chat away. After the run we headed back into Bury for some breakfast at the Station Steakhouse, it went down a treat.
I had a hard time editing the footage because it was so nice out. I guess that's a good problem the have. Thanks for reading and watching.
We have a ride on the 19th leaving from Ely feel free to join us.


----------



## cookie32 (16 Jul 2015)

I'm getting anxious for this Sundays ride. Looks like the weather has improved, so we're in for warm weather with partially sunny skies with a bit of wind. Makes a change from the chance of rain it has been teasing us with all week. Anyway hope to see whomever is considering the ride, until then cheers

Will


----------



## cookie32 (20 Jul 2015)

Well another great ride in the books. I'm running out of things to say about how nice these rides are. People are going to start thinking I'm making all this stuff up, it's a good thing I've got video proof.
I set off with wet roads underneath my tires and a light drizzle keeping me cool for the first 8 miles or so. By the time I reached Ely the rain had stopped and it was just overcast. The weatherman had forecast a sunny day with some clouds, and some winds which would come into play on our return to Ely. The weatherman got it right for once as the rest of day was lovely.
When I got to Ely I was surprised to be the first there. I was soon joined by Brian hauling a seat which Dave has been looking forward to getting his hands on. Dave showed up and after a bit of chit-chat we were set to roll out and then John came around the corner. That was a nice surprise, and after a bit more talking we set off for Littleport. We had quite a nice pace, and as the road/traffic were playing nice we made a good 17 mile push into our ride before pulling up and dropping our feet for a few minutes which was along the river in Lakenheath. We happened to see what we suspected was an Adder along the river bank in a Blackberry bush. For those of you that don't know an Adder is the only poisonous snake native to the UK. We headed from there to Judes Ferry in West Row to collect that pint that had been calling our names since we'd set off from Ely. We had our pint along Lark River, it went down to fast. Thanks for that Dave. Back on the road to Ely and things went smooth barring a little headwind as we hit the last 8 miles or so. My right thigh didn't appreciate the extra resistance by this point I was 47 miles in to the ride and was holding back some pretty good cramps. We made it back to Ely drama free though. It was a good time so thanks John, Brian and Dave.
I had another 14 miles to get home, and with the cramping I had to stop twice but I did it. A hard earned 67 miles my longest ride to date. Plus I can put a check mark in the metric century box. Well thanks for reading and watching hope you can join us on a ride one day.

Will


----------



## mrandmrspoves (20 Jul 2015)

I don't think you mean Asp - legend says this is what killed Cleopatra. The British venomous snake is the Adder they like heath land and are quite common in areas of East Anglia such as Thetford Forest.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (20 Jul 2015)

Will have to try and join you for a ride sometime. Not too far away in West Norfolk, but I haven't sorted a means of transporting my trike yet. (so I just ride it to where I want to be.....which is fortunately so far not further away than my legs can take me)


----------



## cookie32 (21 Jul 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Will have to try and join you for a ride sometime. Not too far away in West Norfolk, but I haven't sorted a means of transporting my trike yet. (so I just ride it to where I want to be.....which is fortunately so far not further away than my legs can take me)



If you can't make one of the Sunday rides. The Mildenhall Cycling Rally will be the last weekend of August. There will be a good group of recumbent riders here. I would lean towards that if you can. Hope to see you soon, and may all your rides be safe with the wind at you back.


----------



## cookie32 (27 Jul 2015)

Another Sunday recumbent group ride in the books. We had fun even with all the climbing. To be fair Jon did warn us but it was worse than I had guessed. There was a treat at the end though. A nice hot drink and a loaded Brownie. Did a Q&A section with some DF riders then headed home as the rain kicked in. The ride was only out done by the quality of the company.


----------



## BlackPanther (27 Jul 2015)

If anyone ever wants a ride out near DONCASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookie32 (5 Aug 2015)

Bit of short notice I know but looks like we're off for a ride. We'll be rescuing a kids trampoline from Northwold to be convert to a Lepus seat. Jon's thinking outside the box is coming on leaps and bounds. The ride is every inch of 50 miles with a pub stop at Oxborough for anyone who'd care to partake. Weather looks ok for the ride but may deteriorate come early afternoon, so around the time we'd be getting back. Anyway, hope you can make the ride, and feel free to contact me with any questions.

Meeting at Angels Café Sunday @0800

http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/3194688-80km-50-mile-loop-mildenhall-stoke-ferry/


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 Aug 2015)

You're getting closer to my neck of the woods....I hope to do a 100 mlies to Norwich and back on Saturday so definitely won't be up for this the day after. I have booked camping for the Mildenhall Rally - so hope to be able to meet up for a ride out over the weekend. (Planning to cycle there - so if weather forecast is lousy I will bale out)


----------



## cookie32 (6 Aug 2015)

I hope you have a nice ride this weekend. If you're coming to the Rally I'll be leading ride Saturday and Sunday. The set off time will be 0930 for both days. As to where we go I'll leave that up to those joining the ride the morning of. I suspect it will be Ely Cathedral Saturday andThetford Forest Sunday. See you soon.

Will


----------



## cookie32 (11 Aug 2015)

Well what can I say. The weather was perfect, maybe too perfect I'll get to that later. I lead us toward Kenny Hill when we should have been going toward Lakenheath. Jon made the route and I never asked which direction was start and finish. We didn't get out of Beck Row before we figured it out. Things remained uneventful until we were leaving Feltwell for Methwold. As we entered a scene I can only liken to "The Hills have eyes." I kept waiting to see someone chasing us with a mask made of someone else's skin.
We picked up the Trampoline and quickly made it to our designated stop in Oxborough. While we were there I made a joke about not being as old Jon and Dave which is why I'll be sticking to 2-wheels. I'd pay for that as soon as we took off again. To say I felt a bit sluggish would've been an understatement. I was nauseas, and weak. Which isn't what you want with 20 miles to get home, but the "old guys," looked after me and got home in one piece. I thought it was a bug, but turns out it was more likely heat stress. I think 41 miles the day before left me low on fluids and with it being so warn on Sunday I was just a bit over cooked. Live and learn, but make sure you have friends around to get you home.


----------



## Tortoise (15 Aug 2015)

cookie32 said:


> ......... If you're coming to the Rally I'll be leading ride Saturday and Sunday. The set off time will be 0930 for both days. ....................... Will


Will, can you tell me where the start point will be?


----------



## cookie32 (15 Aug 2015)

The start point for Saturday and Sunday will the rally grounds. There is a large roundabout adjacent to the grass field the races are held on where we'll be meeting up. You can't miss it.
Here's a site map. Plus the Rally site link.
http://www.mildenhallrally.org.uk/startpage.htm

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=570425&y=274535&z=0&sv=570425,274535&st=4


----------



## cookie32 (17 Aug 2015)

This Sunday's ride was a blast. Dave planned the route and Jon made some revision to it to keep us off any roads that were to busy. We met at the filling station in Kentford and left 4-deep (Jon, Dave, Brian, and I) expecting to meet a fifth enroute.
Which came to fruition after the first climb. We were joined by Peter for the first time. He'd ridden quite a way to join up with us that morning as well, something like 15 miles. After a short introduction we were back at it. We had 3 good climbs and 3 or 4 short ones. With the highlight being our stop at the Udder room, which is really shaping up to be a diamond in rough.
I decided to have a nice push out of Barrow and left the group which was a bad idea. We got spread out and Brian missed the turn off. I had to chase him down into Tuddenham while the others took a 1.5 mile run to our finishing point. Brian and I had to do a 4 mile loop, which is why Jon, Dave and Peter were waiting for us in the last clip.
Special thanks to Peter and Brian for making the extra effort to join us. Good ride guys, can't wait for the next one. I'm going to recommend the ride from Ely to Cambridge.


----------



## cookie32 (24 Aug 2015)

Hello again my fellow riders, bent and otherwise. Looks like the Mildenhall Cycling Rally has finally arrived, I wasn't sure it was coming back around on the calendar for a short time but no, here it is. I'm looking forward to seeing some familiar faces and from the sounds of it some new ones as well. The weather looks to be in our favor at this point, no rain and in the 70's for Saturday and Sunday. 
Right let's get down to business. Saturday morning I'd like to meet up @0930 just in front of the Middle School opposite the roundabout.(I've added a link of the rally site below)Once we get the hello's out of the way we can vote on were we'd like to go. Last years ride was a mixed group of recumbents and DF's and that suits me down to the floor, the more the merrier. There will be 3 others that ride with me regularly plus a fair few who're familiar with the areas around Mildenhall. This will come in handy if the group gets spread out or we do more than one route. 
We'll follow the same criteria for Sunday, Meet up @0930 at the same spot and we can take a vote and decide where we'd like to go. Far as Monday I know most will be gone already but if anyone wants to do an early 20 or 30 before setting off I'm happy to entertain that with a nice loop around the villages.

For all those planning on attending see you soon. For those on the fence still, don't miss out a great time.
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=57 ... 74535&st=4
here's a video from last years ride

Will


----------



## mrandmrspoves (27 Aug 2015)

cookie32 said:


> The start point for Saturday and Sunday will the rally grounds. There is a large roundabout adjacent to the grass field the races are held on where we'll be meeting up. You can't miss it.
> Here's a site map. Plus the Rally site link.
> http://www.mildenhallrally.org.uk/startpage.htm
> 
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=570425&y=274535&z=0&sv=570425,274535&st=4



Well with two 100 milers under my belt this month, I think I will manage 50 to Mildenhall - laden with tent, sleeping bag etc. I hope to find a route that is downhill all the way to the rally site! Hopefully see some of you there and join a ride or two....


----------



## cookie32 (30 Aug 2015)

Nice ride, the weather was near on perfect. The roads and traffic played nice as well considering it was a Bank Holiday Weekend. We stopped at the Udder room on the way to and coming back from Bury. We lost a small part of our group at the first Udder room stop. I would start naming everyone along on the ride but there were to many to name, and my memory can't take the pressure lol. Hope you enjoy the video much as we enjoyed the ride.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (30 Aug 2015)

cookie32 said:


> Nice ride, the weather was near on perfect. The roads and traffic played nice as well considering it was a Bank Holiday Weekend. We stopped at the Udder room on the way to and coming back from Bury. We lost a small part of our group at the first Udder room stop. I would start naming everyone along on the ride but there were to many to name, and my memory can't take the pressure lol. Hope you enjoy the video much as we enjoyed the ride.



Great to meet you all and ride with you - a new area for me to explore and it was lovely riding with so many other recumbent riders.
Having seen tomorrow's weather is going to be wet and breezy - I packed up and left the Mildenhall Rally for home. It was very wet and dull for much of the way - but I made good time by my standards of 10.5mph over 35 miles. That may sound slow but above is a picture (twice for some reason)of my trike laden and ready to leave for the rally! (and I must admit I bought a few cycle related items while there - so was even heavier going home!)


----------



## cookie32 (31 Aug 2015)

A few of us got out yesterday morning for a ride to Newmarket. I figured if we went to far we'd soon find ourselves soaked. Plus I think the clouds had everyone in a lazy day mood. The heavens opened later Sunday and have continue off and on throughout today. Thanks for the company guys


----------



## cookie32 (10 Sep 2015)

We're off again. Nothing special, 30 miles or so. Route to be determined Sunday morning when we meet up. As usual feel free to join us.

SUNDAY MORNING @0730
Bury Road Filling Station
Bury Rd
Kentford
Newmarket CB8 7PZ


----------



## cookie32 (14 Sep 2015)

Great ride, I spent most of it laughing. I set off in the chill of the Autumn morning. The glove with the finger tips missing may have been a mistake as every time I touched my brakes the cold set in. We got off to a good start, and them we let Jon talk us into using a road that was questionable. I quickly realise loose sand and rocks don't mix well with two wheel recumbents. Once we returned to civilisation we made a wrong turn which led us to some fully loaded brownies at the Udder Room, hmmm. Jon split ways with Dave and I from there. Hope you all enjoy the video. Thanks for joining me Jon and Dave.


----------



## jayjay (14 Sep 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Great to meet you all and ride with you - a new area for me to explore and it was lovely riding with so many other recumbent riders.
> Having seen tomorrow's weather is going to be wet and breezy - I packed up and left the Mildenhall Rally for home. It was very wet and dull for much of the way - but I made good time by my standards of 10.5mph over 35 miles. That may sound slow but above is a picture (twice for some reason)of my trike laden and ready to leave for the rally! (and I must admit I bought a few cycle related items while there - so was even heavier going home!)



And from me - Nice to meet you too! Now I can put a face to the posts  The picture over on the left isn't what you saw me on - hehe.. That would be the blue Sprint instead. BTW you got away a lot drier than some of us.


----------



## jayjay (14 Sep 2015)

cookie32 said:


> Great ride, I spent most of it laughing. I set off in the chill of the Autumn morning. The glove with the finger tips missing may have been a mistake as every time I touched my brakes the cold set in. We got off to a good start, and them we let Jon talk us into using a road that was questionable. I quickly realise loose sand and rocks don't mix well with two wheel recumbents. Once we returned to civilisation we made a wrong turn which led us to some fully loaded brownies at the Udder Room, hmmm. Jon split ways with Dave and I from there. Hope you all enjoy the video. Thanks for joining me Jon and Dave.



Ah, I went down a track on Sunday on the Cafe, not really good with the front wheel hopping side-to-side on the loose stones. Nice ride apart from that - but for really hilarious comedy off-roading, follow the sat-nav....


----------



## cookie32 (18 Sep 2015)

Ok we're off again. Nice long looping route, starting in Ely to Cambridge and back to Ely. This ride will be on the 20th of Sept. If your in the area an up for a ride please feel free to join us the company is always welcome.
http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/3274908-ely-to-cambridge-loop/
Starting point will be:
Near to Price Bailey building
Ely Car Park (quite near Cathedral),
off Broad Street,
Post Code CB7 4GE

Time: 09:00am
Date: 20-Sept-15

I'm working the map now. it will be ready for review by 1700


----------



## cookie32 (22 Sep 2015)

We did it again. Let me start by thanking Rob for driving 70 miles in from Melton Mowbray to join us. I was expecting some fog to start with but as you can see the weather looks nice from start to finish and it was exactly that. Outside of a lot of laughs and a roadside debate with a BMW M3 driver there's not a lot to report other than how wonderful the ride was. Can't wait for the next one, thanks Jon, Brian, and Robert once again.


----------



## cookie32 (3 Oct 2015)

Time to hit the road again. We're headed to Oxborough to enjoy a nice meal and a pint or two at the Bedingfeld Arms. While we're there we'll also make time for anyone interested seeing Oxborough Hall. I'm not sure about the weather just yet. Looks like rain is in the forecast at the moment, but it's a bit early to be sure. Long as steady showers aren't expected the ride will be a go. We'll be setting off from Angel's Café in Mildenhall and parking is free and unlimited for those who may need to drive. We'll meet for 0830 when the café opens for a hot drink before setting off. All the important details are below, if I've missed anything please let me know.

Route: http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/3293021 ... oxborough/

meeting time and local: 0830 on the 11 Oct. 2015 8 Chiswick Ave, Mildenhall, Bury Saint Edmunds IP28 7AY

Lunch stop: http://www.bedingfeldarms.co.uk/

point of interest: http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/oxburgh-hall *there is a fee to enter the Hall grounds*
http://www.norfolkchurches.co.uk/oxboro ... ghcofe.htm


Will


----------



## andytheflyer (4 Oct 2015)

I'd love to join you but it's a bit of a haul from Cheshire!

See if you can see the pike lurking in the moat at Oxburgh - I saw him this spring on the rh side moat as you look at the entrance.

I'm not into needlework (surprisingly...) but the Marian hangings are well worth a look while you are there - made by Mary Queen of Scots, amongst others. Amazing.


----------



## cookie32 (7 Oct 2015)

Lucky us, looks like the weather Gods have seen fit to throw a high pressure system right in the middle of what's left of hurricane Joaquin. Splitting it right down the middle and leaving us with a nice Autumn day.
I'd like to encourage every that's on the fence about joining this ride to come out. This will probably be the last nice ride weather wise before the cold sets in and the clocks rollback. This ride is a fair distance but as flat as they come.
Jon and Brian are in, turns out it's Dave's birthday so he's out. Robert said he'd be driving in from Mowbray and Alan is a maybe. Decent size group, anyway back to the point don't miss out, you'll regret it.

Will


----------



## Falco Frank (7 Oct 2015)

Sounds fun, Do you know anyone in the RAF that could give me a lift down from the North East please?


----------



## cookie32 (13 Oct 2015)

What a group. Alan, Rob, Rich drove in from a far distance to join Jon, Brian, Shahbaz and I. Marco joined us enroute just before we reached Oxborough. This is the largest group we've had and they picked the perfect ride to show up. Every mile seemed to raise the temperature outside and the laughs amongst the group. Rich even afforded us a laugh as a pretty lady said hello he saw fit to lay his bike on its side. I think I'll find a better place to stop for a snack next time we head out this way. They were friendly but we had to sit outside due to booking and the prices were a touch high. We were blessed with long straight roads on the way back home along with beautiful weather. Hats off to Shahbaz for taking his first ride of the year on a DF and doing 55 miles. Thanks again to Rob, Alan,and Rich for driving in and everyone else for attending.


----------



## cookie32 (14 Oct 2015)

We have another ride coming up on the 25th. It will be hosted by Alan Goodman starting at 0900. It's starting in Hemel Hempstead so those of you down South that can't make it to our rides in Suffolk here's your chance. I unfortunately can't make it but you will be in good hands. According to Alan the route is a little bumpy but there's beautiful scenery along the way. Alan has inform me he is able to adjust the route if hills will be an issue. There is plently of free parking at the meeting point, along with shops/pubs in case anyone needs to grab a snack for the road. If you need to contact Alan let me know.
So 0900 on the 25th and here's the route.

https://www.strava.com/routes/3490585


----------



## cookie32 (30 Oct 2015)

Getting in a metric century with Dave this weekend on a ride to Denver. The vitals are below if anyones interested.
Meeting point: Isleham, Ely, Cambridgeshire CB7 5RY
Sunday 1st of Nov at 0900
Route planned
http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/3314841-denver-or-bust/


----------



## Agethon (31 Oct 2015)

Don't think I am quite ready for that kind of mileage yet (though it looks nice and flat ) But would like to join you another time!
Are there any riders in the Ipswich area that you know of? A few local shorter rides would be good for a build up!!!


----------



## cookie32 (1 Nov 2015)

There is a group in Ipswich. I was sent a message from one of the riders a little over a year ago. I'll see if I can't find it and put you in touch with them. Hopefully I can find it. Todays ride is going to be a bit of a trek. 60 miles is a fair clip but I've found it's more about pace than distance but that easy to say when you have the conditioning lol.


----------



## Agethon (1 Nov 2015)

That would be great if you could, thanks. Hope the ride went well. A bit foggy around here....


----------



## cookie32 (5 Nov 2015)

Met up with Dave for what was suppose to be 60 miles. It turned into 72 for me and 81 for him. We set out with the sun on our faces, but that soon changed as we hit the Fens which the fog had thoroughly blanketed. We reached the Denver Complex in good time. I wish the video was better but it was just too foggy. We stopped for tea and cake at Denver Golf course where we met a nice DF rider who said he lived in Sedge Fen. We followed him toward what we thought was Sedge Fen which took us off our planned route but with the promise of seeing some new roads we hadn't used before. There must of been a misunderstanding because we were headed toward Swaffham not Sedge Fen. After a fair bit of unplanned climbing we had added 12 miles to my trip and 21 to David's. Talk about being taken for a ride. Lesson learned, hope you in enjoy the video anyway.


----------



## Falco Frank (11 Nov 2015)

Well done. enjoyed that, youre out there doing it - thats all that counts!


----------



## cookie32 (15 Dec 2015)

Picture review of 2015 rides.


----------



## Agethon (18 Dec 2015)

Enjoyed the videos. Still hoping to come and join you one day. Went out for 17 miles today (first time in two weeks and after a lot of mince pies!!) managed an average of 11mph so the legs are getting there! Wasn't pushing too hard... Quick question about cameras. How do you mount yours? Because I had mine on the front boom but the bracket snapped (think I shouldn't have had 3 joints in it gave it too much flex. So now thinking of helmet but that is not very discreet,,,,,,

Can't wait to go camping in the summer!


----------



## cookie32 (18 Dec 2015)

I use a generic gopro camera mount for my Virb. Instead of the mount tabs/bolts facing down, they're pointing toward me. So the camera is going out toward the direction of travel versus going straight up. I find the camera is more stable in this position than it was going upward first, and doesn't obstruct my view. The first pivot is 90 degree upward. I keep the lateral pivot loose enough to move by hand to switch between a better road view or a fellow rider curb side. I've just put my bike away from pre-ride prep for tomorrow morning. I'll inbox you a few pics tomorrow.

Will


----------



## Agethon (18 Dec 2015)

Thanks would be interested to see! Have a good ride tomorrow. I'm using a go pro look a like MUVI camera. Nice and should be good for my kayaking too! after I have tested the case since it fell off and I ran over it ......  Just a few scrapes I hope?

Have a good day tomorrow.

Rich


----------



## cookie32 (10 Apr 2016)

We'll be riding 17 April, working up some details now. I'll have more details by Tuesday. We'll be meeting at the Angel's Café @0800 on the 17th as it stands.

Will


----------



## cookie32 (13 Apr 2016)

First ride of the year is a go. I can't say much for the weather as of yet. It's showing rain but it could go either way I reckon. I've got all the usual suspects on the roster, Jon,Dave and Brian.
We're meeting at 0800 on the 17 of April at Angel's Cafe in Mildenhall. 
Here's a map of the route but this may change on the day. Hope to see you all there.


https://goo.gl/maps/UCVUx8tXnmy

Will


----------



## Falco Frank (15 Apr 2016)

Good luck.

I have happy memories of fitness camps at Elveden and even an inpromptu mountain race we took part in at Thetford Forest!

Hope we get to see a video of a good days riding please


----------



## cookie32 (7 Jul 2016)

Looks like Dave and I are off for a long one on Sunday, as always it's and open invitation. There isn't much climbing besides the odd foothill here and there otherwise just lot of open road. Hope to see you there. All the details are listed below.

Meeting on Sunday the 10th of July @0845ish
Isleham recreation center, which has plenty of free parking
32 Mill St, Isleham, Ely CB7 5RY

map link here: https://www.bikemap.net/en/route/363797 ... r-complex/


----------



## starhawk (8 Jul 2016)

Well it's a little too much driving-up distance for me so I will keep myself to the roads on this side of the pool


----------



## cookie32 (12 Jul 2016)

First let me start by saying thanks to our guest rider Alan for driving in from Luton to join Dave and I. I'm always pleasantly surprised to see a new face and this was no exception.
I should have known I was in for trouble as I left the house with only my rear brake working at 40%. I left it to get to the meeting point on time, which was soon fixed with the assistance of Alan before we set off. The weather wasn't half bad except for bit of wind which is to be expected on the Fen. I didn't make the full 60 miles thanks to the spokes on my rear wheel popping like they were in a bag in the microwave 20 miles in. My own fault, when I built the wheel up I should have put in new ones instead of being cheap and using spokes over 16 years old. According to Dave it was a lucky escape from the headwind He and Alan faced the 30 miles back around to the start. 
Well, this is just the start a nice set of rides before the cold is upon us again. Hope you enjoy the video, and remember it's just of the first 20 miles. Thanks for watching.


----------



## cookie32 (14 Dec 2016)

Hello All,
I know it's been a minute but I'm still alive and kicking. Looking for a show of hand for a ride on the 15th of Jan. Who's interested and does anyone have any request regarding location? If there are at least 3 or 4 interest the ride will be a hard go barring ice roads of heavy rain.

Got out last weekend with the Usual Suspects. Here's what you missed.


----------



## cookie32 (26 Dec 2016)

Here we go again. Looks to be a fairly decent turn out as well, which I have to say I'm a bit surprised about for a January. Looks like 3 to 5 may be joining from the BHPC forum and another four from CTC as it stands. 

Details
Time: Jan 15th 1000 show, which should give those driving in time and those riding in more than 15 miles daylight to work with.
I'm happy to do 0900 but if everyone want to set off after a hot drink the Udder room opens at 1000. What everyones preference?
Location: Starting at the much loved Udder room. The Udder Room, Forelock and Load, Church Road, Barrow, Bury St Edmunds, IP29 5AX
Routing: Map is courtesy of Hoarder, thank you Sir. https://goo.gl/maps/mdx7FCPRBMm

I can't see the weather as of yet but like I said before barring icy roads or heavy rains the ride will proceed but we can make that call closer to the day. As always if there are any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me.

Happy Holidays all, 
Will


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Dec 2016)

I'm quite tempted, but it'll be on an upright of some sort. I can't get the PDQ into the car and I'm still scared of it anyway!
Is it really a 15ish mile ride? I might be able to cope with that, mince pies notwithstanding.


----------



## cookie32 (28 Dec 2016)

Thanks for catching the distance, I thought it was 36 miles because I assumed it was 17.5 miles each way. I normally do the routing but I stole this from another rider. I've asked him to bump it out to 25 or 30 miles, which is pending. What I think we'll end up doing is those who want to go further than the original map will follow me once we reach Little Saxham for an additional 10 miles or so, sound good?
Hope you can make, sounds like we're going to have good turn out based off the show of hands so far.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Dec 2016)

I certainly intend to. I'm currently on holiday, doing slightly shorter rides on a borrowed bike that really doesn't fit, so a ride on a bike that's the right shape and size would be great!


----------



## cookie32 (29 Dec 2016)

Here's a revised map which works out to be roughly 26 miles.

https://goo.gl/maps/xFMhxDu9tor


----------



## Marco Stefano (31 Dec 2016)

Hello Will,
Been out with you a couple of times before I think (on a Nazca Fuego); hope to make this one & also cycle from Ely if weather permits that morning.
Cheers, Mark.


----------



## cookie32 (31 Dec 2016)

Marco Stefano said:


> Hello Will,
> Been out with you a couple of times before I think (on a Nazca Fuego); hope to make this one & also cycle from Ely if weather permits that morning.
> Cheers, Mark.




Haven't forgotten you Mate, it'll be nice to see you if you can make it.

Will


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jan 2017)

Sadly, I'm not going to be able to make this. Sorry about that.


----------



## cookie32 (12 Jan 2017)

No pressure, there will be many more this year.


----------



## cookie32 (14 Jan 2017)

Looking rough tomorrow, but I'll be in Barrow shortly before 10. I intended to ride as long as the roads aren't icy.

Will, out.


----------



## cookie32 (19 Jan 2017)

Let me start by thanking ChrisH , James, Jon and Brian for showing and then sticking it out for a ride. When I say the conditions weren't friendly I'm being nice. It never got above 39F and the rain never stop. It was so bad, when we stopped to patch a leak we checked the tube in a puddle and it was covered in ice. Good luck finding a bubble there lol.
If your wondering why I'm behind in every scene its because I was struggling. Between being out of shape the weather, and the climb I stayed cramping in one muscle group or another. The guys were very patient as there was a lot of waiting on me especially after every climb. 
As always I'm quite a lucky guy to have such a nice bunch of guys to ride along with in even the worst weather. Special thanks to Chris and James for driving down from Norwich. Oh and never make plans with other like minded crazy people they'll make you go through with it, lol.
The video is a short and sweet version, a longer version with will be sorted in a few days. I'll make it public on Youtube but I won't be posting the link on any of the forum. I will add the link to the Youtube comments when it done.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2017)

Some serious bike cleaning need there too ... 

Always good to get others involved, as it means it's much harder to bail out.


----------



## cookie32 (1 Oct 2017)

Thinking about getting a loaded brownie from the Udder Room and maybe a ride next Sunday, anyone interested?


----------



## cookie32 (2 Oct 2017)

Lights out and away we go!
Back to the same ole bad habits, we're off again this Sunday.
Show time will be 0830 for a 0900 push off.
I've been informed by Brian there is ample free parking at the starting point listed on the ride directions.
Our mid ride stop appears to be Saffron Bicicletta con cafe, a place most of us have beentaling about riding to for quite a while. Nice choice there Brian.
https://www.biciclettavelo.com/
Lights out and away we go!
Back to the same ole bad habits, we're off again this Sunday. 
Show time will be 0830 for a 0900 push off.
I've been informed by Brian there is ample free parking at the starting point listed on the ride directions.
Our mid ride stop appears to be Saffron Bicicletta con cafe, a place most of us have beentaling about riding to for quite a while. Nice choice there Brian.
https://www.biciclettavelo.com/
Meeting point will be inside 'the Royston' - a Wyevale Garden Centre. This is on the outskirts of Melbourn village, entrance is off Cambridge Road - opposite Wrights Mower centre. Once inside the garden centre look for the garden centre cafe . Postcode is SG8 6RA 

As always all are welcome and please feel free to contact me for any question or concerns. There may be a few minor changes in route on the day but that will be down to our ride host Brian. Hope to see you all there.

https://goo.gl/maps/wGRMTXWF6kr

Will
As always all are welcome and please feel free to contact me for any question or concerns. There may be a few minor changes in route on the day but that will be down to our ride host Brian. Hope to see you all there.

https://goo.gl/maps/wGRMTXWF6kr

Will


----------



## cookie32 (6 Oct 2017)

Parking update:

The cafe - not open until 10:30am
Car parking - this will have to be nearby (100 meters) at Dunsbridge Turnpike outside the Green Man pub

All other details remain the same to avoid confusing people - we can still meet outside the gates of the Wayvale garden centre with our bikes and at the same time i.e. 8:30 for 9:00am depart.

Sorry for not checking the Garden centre cafe opening times before.


----------



## cookie32 (10 Oct 2017)

Another great ride in the books. Everything was perfect in my estimation. Starting with great company thx to Jon, Brian, David, and Alan and Nigel for making long drive for the ride. We were even given a day that improved as the ride went along. I don't think we set any land speed records on this one but if there's a record for enjoyment I'd cast a ballot for us.
We set off from Shepreth on to Bicicletta De Cafe in Saffron Waldon where we were joined by Brians wife for a nice break before heading back. Oh, I best not forget to thank Brians wife for the lovely tea cake which made for the perfect excuse to stop alone the way but really for my legs to recover after some bad gear changes, lol. Good times as always, thanks guys.


----------



## fixedfixer (10 Oct 2017)

Great to see the ‘bents’ out for a blast. Got a bit queezie a few times in the video though.


----------



## cookie32 (21 Oct 2017)

Finer details as promised. 
The route is estimating roughly a 90 minute ride so setting off at 9 is touch early but between pull ups, cake breaks and touring the Sluice I reckon that'll cover the extra 35 to 40 minutes we have to waste until the Jenyns Arms opens at noon. I think thats sound planning if there is such a thing with planning a ride. The last time I tried this my spokes on my rear wheel started popping like popcorn. There's free parking at Scampers and plenty of it so no worries there. Ok, less blah blah blah and more DETAILS!

DETAIL:
meeting time Sunday the 29th of Octobrer at 0900
parking location Northfield Business Park, Northfield Rd, Soham, Ely CB7 5UE, UK
planned route https://goo.gl/maps/UDvHt2Mg6422
Jenyns Arms http://www.jenynsarms.com/

As always if there are any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me.


Will


----------



## cookie32 (27 Oct 2017)

FYI: Don't forget the clocks go back this Sunday guys.


----------



## cookie32 (6 Nov 2017)

This ride doesn't seem to like me. This is my third go at it and once again there was calamity. The winds were up for the ride to Denver and to top it off I had a loss crank on the off drive side. I slowed us down quite a bit for the first 6 or 7 miles but thanks to John showing up I was able to fix the crank by the time I got to 10 mile bank. Like I said before the wind was pushing us back pretty good on the way to Jenyns pub but we had it on our backs heading home which is the way we like it. Usual suspects all showed up (Jon, Dave, and Brian) with a guest appearance from Wobbly John to save the day with a crank tool, doesn't sound appropriate I know but its true. All and all a great time looking forward to the next, thx for showing guys, and thx for watching the videos


----------



## neil earley (9 Nov 2017)

nice ride out and video was nice


----------



## cookie32 (25 Nov 2017)

Back by popular demand!
Looks like a ride to Bury St. Edmund for breakfast is in order. We haven't done this in quite sometime, really looking forward to it. I've done a quick map to show the perspective route as it may change the morning of but The starting location is fixed. Due to the location I can't find free parking so there will be a pay parking area in the details below, which is very cheap. I have the Station Bar and Grill as the location for Breakfast but that may well change on the morning depending on the gang. Hoarder, Davyboy, and Atlasshrugged have all confirmed they're going. As always all are welcome join in on the fun and feel free with to message me with any questions.

Vitals
TIME: DEC 3RD @0800
LOCATION: NEWMARKET QUEEN VICTORIA JUBILEE CLOCK
ROUTING: https://goo.gl/maps/jvUNbXmA7Bw
PARKING: Forest Heath and St Edmundsbury Councils
Rous Road
Suffolk
Newmarket
CB8 8LX
The ride should be over by 1300. It cost 1 quid for 3hrs and charges don't start until 11, so no problem there.
BREAKFAST: https://www.burystedmundssmokehouse.com/

I think I covered everything, see you there.


----------



## cookie32 (26 Nov 2017)

Parking solution, thx Jon
Just a quick comment: Free all-day parking on-street, not too far from the Clock Tower - B1063 Old Station Road, direction heading away from Newmarket, beyond junction with All Saints Road. It's adjacent to the bottom of the Newmarket Gallops, so watch out for highly-strung racehorses crossing the road (their reaction to 'bents is not predictable - DAHIKT). At that time on a Sunday morning, there'll be plenty of spaces (and if you're unlucky, horses and their jockeys).

https://goo.gl/maps/DDJv3ysTvP82

Recommended as Rous Road Car Park may reject any payment made before 11.00 am.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2017)

Must come along on one of these rides but cannot make the 3rd Dec.


----------



## cookie32 (26 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Must come along on one of these rides but cannot make the 3rd Dec.



There will be plenty more this coming year. You'll get your chance.


----------



## cookie32 (4 Dec 2017)

Up early and on the road in the dark, and I mean very dark. I was joined by the usual suspects, Jon, David, and Brian. We were also joined by Mike who drove in from Norwich for the ride.
Turns out I better start paying more attention to the details on the maps I make as I routed more climbing than I like to do in a year lol. Perfect way to break in a new bike I guess. I should have known better when Jon seemed excited by he route. Everything went to plan for the most part except The Smokehouse being closed for breakfast. To be fair I think we came out on top as the food at the Scandinavia Tea House was lovely.
The ride back in was nice and flat for the most part. Which is good because between the cold and the ride into Bury my legs were a bit taxed. For a December ride though I have to say we did fair pretty good for temps, while it was chilly out I never felt cold.


----------



## cookie32 (9 Jan 2018)

I hope everyone has warm clothes to wear. We're off for another ride and in the cold. I can feel the chill in my bones already. Ok, now that I've got the
pre-ride moaning out of the way. We'll be riding from Histon to St. Ives on an orbital route, oh and there's much less climbing this time 679 vs.181. Just as a disclaimer Hoarder did the routing so if we do end up on the random wickedly steep hill you know who to blame, lol. I know everyone knows but layers will be needed for this ride. I don't expect it o be much warmer than 7c or 8c plus there is a chance of rain but it's a bit too soon to be sure. I'll be going as long as the roads are free of snow and ice. We'll stopping in St. Ives for food and possibly a pint or two depending where we stop. I'm rambling so here's the details..


VITALS
TIME: 21 Jan 2018 meeting time 1000
RALLY POINT: Glass World Stadium, Bridge Rd, Impington, Cambridge CB24 9PH
LOCATION: Histon Football Club to St. Ives and back on a different route https://goo.gl/maps/e96wRJR6Ugn
It's roughly a 30 mile route.

Hope to see you there, as always all are welcome and feel free to contact me with any questions.
Don't forget to dress warm!


----------



## Anarco (9 Jan 2018)

Great piccies and video .........wish I was down there with you guys


----------



## cookie32 (12 Jan 2018)

cookie32 said:


> I hope everyone has warm clothes to wear. We're off for another ride and in the cold. I can feel the chill in my bones already. Ok, now that I've got the
> pre-ride moaning out of the way. We'll be riding from Histon to St. Ives on an orbital route, oh and there's much less climbing this time 679 vs.181. Just as a disclaimer Hoarder did the routing so if we do end up on the random wickedly steep hill you know who to blame, lol. I know everyone knows but layers will be needed for this ride. I don't expect it o be much warmer than 7c or 8c plus there is a chance of rain but it's a bit too soon to be sure. I'll be going as long as the roads are free of snow and ice. We'll stopping in St. Ives for food and possibly a pint or two depending where we stop. I'm rambling so here's the details..
> 
> 
> ...



PARKING UPDATE!

Histon Football Club have installed gates on the road leading to their car park, and now charge £2 per car to park.
To avoid the risk that our cars are locked-up before we return, please note the change in starting point.

10.00 a.m at

Cambridge Rd "Green"
Impington
Cambridge
CB24 9PS 

https://goo.gl/maps/gKqQRLoFBd42

Directions: Take junction 32 exit off A14, and head north on B1049 signed towards Histon and Cottenham.
After just 150 yards, turn left at the traffic lights, and follow the road round to the left, and park adjacent to the green "island" on Cambridge Road.


----------



## cookie32 (20 Jan 2018)

Looks like this one is a no go guys. As it stands Dave and Brian have pulled out. I was hoping the weather would take a turn in our favor but it's only gotten worse and now its showing a chance of icy rain. I'm going to pass on this one as I'm having flashbacks of last January's ride.
Sorry for the let down but I think this is the best call this one.

Will


----------



## cookie32 (31 Jan 2018)

Short notice ride, I reached out to everyone Saturday and we were on the road Sunday morning. Thanks Jon Dave and Brian for coming out. Turned out to be a nice little ride for being off the cuff


----------



## cookie32 (13 May 2018)

Sunday 27th is now in the Diary - I'd go for the St. Ives trip we couldn't do earlier in the year. Seem to remember planning to have lunch up at a Pub in St. Ives, too. Route https://goo.gl/maps/e96wRJR6Ugn

10.00 a.m start at

Cambridge Rd "Green"
Impington
Cambridge
CB24 9PS

https://goo.gl/maps/gKqQRLoFBd42

Directions: Take junction 32 exit off A14, and head north on B1049 signed towards Histon and Cottenham.
After just 150 yards, turn left at the traffic lights, and follow the road round to the left, and park adjacent to the green "island" on Cambridge Road.


----------



## cookie32 (3 Jun 2018)

As promised, details for a ride on the 10th of June. We're riding thru Thetford forest again, I've only been waiting to do this again for near on 2 years.
I know hoarder is in and Dave said he's a maybe. I haven't spoken to Atlasshrugged but Wonderbadger said he's free as well so there will be at least 3 to 5 of us not including randoms. I'm going to set our meet time for 0800 and pushing off for 0830 for any stragglers. Angel's Cafe opens a 0800 so those of us who'd like a hot drink of some food before setting off can get their fix. This ride is a 50 miler give or take a few miles guys, so be prepared for a nice long ride. We'll be stopping midway at Elveden Inn for a pint at least and maybe some food depending on the timing. Packing a lunch or something to keep you going isn't a terrible idea. 


SHOWTIME: 0800 10TH OF JUNE WITH A 0830 SHOVE OFF
MEETING LOCATION: ANGELS CAFE http://www.angels-cafe.net/ 8 Chiswick Ave, Mildenhall, Bury Saint Edmunds IP28 7AY
ROUTING: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Kza8g ... sp=sharing
MIDWAY DETOUR: http://www.elvedeninn.com/
PARKING: THERE'S PLENTY OF FREE PARKING AROUND TH CAFE

As always we welcome all riders and don't let the distance put you off we only go as fast as our slowest rider. More than one of us knows the area so splitting up the group is no problem. Feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## cookie32 (12 Jun 2018)

Off to Thetford Forest again after two years, it was well worth the wait. It was just Jon and I setting off but thanks to two unplanned stops we were soon joined by Andy. The weather was as good as it gets, the company was superb as always, and roads gave as much as they took. I think I'd like to do that ride most days if I could.


----------



## Bad Machine (13 Jun 2018)

Is that a first on CycleChat - a 360 degree recumbent video ? 

Or is there a better way to describe it - not just 360 degree in one plane, but two at the same time (left mouse held down over video and moved = pan up/down + pan left/right). Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cookie32 (2 Oct 2018)

So here we go again, Off for a ride to Cambridge via Soham. We'll be setting off early and it was clear but there looks to be some rain in the a.m. I guess time will tell. I've got confirmation from the usual suspects so they'll be at least 4 of us. Well I'll shut and get to the good bit.

TIME: 0730 SHOW, AND 0800 PUSH OFF ON THE 7TH
LOCATION: SCAMPER PARKING LOT IN SOHAM, PLENTY OF FREE PARKING IF NEEDED Northfield Business Park, Northfield Rd, Soham, Ely CB7 5UE
ROUTING: https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?tab=w ... rojector=1


As always all are welcome to join and feel free to message me with any questions.

Will


----------



## cookie32 (12 Jan 2020)

Anyone interested in doing something on the 9th of February?


----------



## Bad Machine (13 Jan 2020)

cookie32 said:


> Anyone interested in doing something on the 9th of February?


9th Feb ? Yes, I'd be happy to meet up. Count me in.


----------



## bobcolover (13 Jan 2020)

Where are you starting from?
And how far are you likely to go?


----------



## cookie32 (13 Jan 2020)

Haven't done and official route but starting in Mildenhall and ride to Newmarket and back. Looks like between 25 and 32 miles depending on how I route it.


----------



## bobcolover (14 Jan 2020)

Thanks, but being based in south london means I would be traveling longer to get there and back than the ride itself.
So no thanks. BTW there was a short lived london recumbent group on Facebook, and I went for a couple of nice rides with them, but it seems pretty dormant now.
Bob


----------



## cookie32 (14 Jan 2020)

No worries, I used to host rides semi regular but life has has me busy, trying to get back in the swing. 
I'll be posting map in the next day or two.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (15 Jan 2020)

Good to see you earlier today Will - will aim to join you on a ride once Spring gets here......will need that long to get back to a reasonable level of fitness. (BTW - I enjoyed my breakfast!)


----------



## cookie32 (15 Jan 2020)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Good to see you earlier today Will - will aim to join you on a ride once Spring gets here......will need that long to get back to a reasonable level of fitness. (BTW - I enjoyed my breakfast!)


Nice surprise to see you today. Hope you get better soon. That's an awesome thing you've done. A lot of us can't be that selfless. Hope to see you soon. If you make it through the night the breakfast must have been ok, lol.
Thanks for visiting us.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (16 Jan 2020)

I survived!


----------



## cookie32 (16 Jan 2020)

Not sure if thats more a sign of your intestinal fortitude or our good food but I'll take it lol


----------



## Bad Machine (6 Feb 2020)

Sorry to say, I think we'll need to reschedule - have you seen the forecast for Sunday ?

_BBC : Sunday will be a stormy day with heavy rain and disruptive winds likely. _

Not my cup of tea, so do you have any other Sundays you could do ?


----------



## cookie32 (12 Dec 2021)

More rides coming in the New Year ladies and gentlemen as I'm back on the road.


----------



## SeldomSeen (14 Dec 2021)

I'm a few miles north of BSE, so will hopefully be able to join at some point.


----------



## grldtnr (15 Dec 2021)

SeldomSeen said:


> I'm a few miles north of BSE, so will hopefully be able to join at some point.


Will see how are plans work out, living in the East of Essex at Sarfend, it's a trek to the northern border's, but good country to ride in


----------



## spark303 (15 Dec 2021)

I’m in North Essex just south of Cambridge so could be tempted to come along…


----------



## cookie32 (15 Dec 2021)

I can guarantee a laugh or two, how long they last I don't know lol.


----------



## cookie32 (14 Aug 2022)

Anyone headed to the Mildenhall Cycling Rally the end of the month?
I've booked the Sunday off so I'm free to get into some trouble, lol.


----------



## grldtnr (14 Aug 2022)

Didn't know that Mildenhall is as still going , a long time since I last went ,20 years or more !
I can't go anycase, I'll be eslewhere.


----------



## cookie32 (29 Aug 2022)

Had a nice catch up with David and Brian at the Mildenhall Cycling rally.


----------

